# solution to the water dish/bottle debate?



## KymberLeAnn (May 22, 2013)

After fighting with my hedgie Edwin for weeks, havin to re-fill his water dish every morning after he spilled it at night, I did some research and found one of these.
It's actually a waterer for chickens, but I figured I'd give it a try. I ordered mine off of amazon for about $7 and absolutely love it! No more spilled water dishes!

My photos won't work so I am going to have to post a link to where I got mine.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002Z16CE


----------



## KymberLeAnn (May 22, 2013)

Let me explain it a little 
This little piece sits on the bottom of an upside down soda bottle & works like your average automatic dog waterer.
You fill the bottle with water, use the spitting to hold it to the cage like you would with a water bottle with a ball & it has a small dish for your hedgie to lick the water out of with no risk of getting a tongue caught.
They also make them in plastic & I saw a few for sale on eBay, but I liked the look of the metal & felt it would last longer.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (May 22, 2013)

Oops, spring* not spitting.
Darn spell check!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've seen these used before, very handy  I though about getting a chick waterer but I love ceramic Hagen bowls.


----------

